# Welchen Dämpfer für Vixa 2009?



## Norcovixa (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Norco-Gemeinde,

welchen Dämpfer könnte man denn noch in das Vixa einbauen, wenn man den Fox DH-3 Air austauschen möchte gegen einen den man sperren kann

Danke schon mal im Voraus und LG

Norcovixa


----------



## Indian Summer (4. November 2009)

Hi Norcovixa

Der Dämpfer hat 222mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub (bitte kurz überprüfen;-). Check den Fox DHX 5 mit ProPedal 2-position Hebel. Das ProPedal Hebelsystem am DHX 5 Air Dämpfer wurde für bessere Ergonomie und leichtere Aktivierung während der Fahrt entwickelt. Wir haben den Dämpfer im Norco Six gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden. Es gibt da zwar kein 100%iges Lockout, aber der Dämpfer wird ziemlich hart, perfekt zum hochfahren!

Viel Spass und Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norcovixa (4. November 2009)

Hallo Indian Summer,

herzlichen Dank für den Tip  ich werde es mal ausmessen.

LG

Norcovixa


----------

